# ortografia, grammatica e sintassi...



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
> Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
> E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
> Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
> Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


 
quoto amen.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Non credo si attacchi la forma , quanto si senta un fastidio nella lettura di certi errori / orrori grammaticali , non di battitura .
Personalmente apprezzo che mi si facciano notare gli eventuali errori .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non credo si attacchi la forma , quanto si senta un fastidio nella lettura di certi errori / orrori grammaticali , non di battitura .
> Personalmente apprezzo che mi si facciano notare gli eventuali errori .


Sì invece: se un utente sta raccontando un suo fatto personale di quello vuol parlare mica dell'uso dell'apostrofo o delle concordanze...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
> Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
> E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
> Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
> Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


Brava Persa, sono d'accordo con te ... ti posto l'intevento di Cornofrancese di ieri in Amore e Sesso:




cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq datevi _tutti_ una lettura al punto 9 della netiquette...
> http://www.nic.it/NA/netiquette.txt


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì invece: se un utente sta raccontando un suo fatto personale di quello vuol parlare mica dell'uso dell'apostrofo o delle concordanze...


In linea di massima , con i dovuti modi , penso che una correzione , aldilà dell'argomento del topic , sia una buona cosa .
Poi , per carità , è una cosa soggettiva , io personalmente ci tengo ad evitare orrori ortografici per cui chi mi corregge fa cosa gradita .


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì invece: se un utente sta raccontando un suo fatto personale di quello vuol parlare mica dell'uso dell'apostrofo o delle concordanze...


i due punti non mi sembra corretto usarli in questo caso...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

PS: ieri (o oggi non ricordo bene ma transeat) ho scritto ad un'amica "non c'è n'è bisogno" volendo scrivere invece "non ce n'è bisogno"


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Io faccio una valanga di errori... mi perdonate per la simpatia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
> Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
> E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
> Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
> Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


 Super-santa-subito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio una valanga di errori... mi perdonate per la simpatia?


 no, per la tastiera


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio una valanga di errori... mi perdonate per la simpatia?


Sì ma solo perché sei simaptica


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, per la tastiera


Anche per la tastiera dai... anche _lei_ ha le sue colpe


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

*lettri*

tu come me di sicuro avrai il problemino con le doppie , vero ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio una valanga di errori... mi perdonate per la simpatia?


A te perdonerei qualunque cosa


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> tu come me di sicuro avrai il problemino con le doppie , vero ?



E con un sacco di altre cose  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ringazio dio di dovermi esprimere per lo piu' in Inglese


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A te perdonerei qualunque cosa


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E con un sacco di altre cose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi pare proprio che tu scriva male


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2008)

quoto P/R purchè non si riempiano i messaggi di Ke, xkè, Kì, nn...
Questo xkè nn s' capisce niente.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

EHHHHHHHHH ... e' la solita storia ... Utenti di serie A ... e utenti di serie z.


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> quoto amen.


Mi pare lo si sia detto più volte... e se accade che si facciano errori proprio convinti, si può sempre trovare un modo discreto e diplomatico per far presente la cosa senza creare disagi.
Bruja


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brava Persa, sono d'accordo con te ... ti posto l'intevento di Cornofrancese di ieri in Amore e Sesso:


dai, mi fai fare brutta figura, sembra che io in 'amore e sesso' posti le regole di scrittura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq avt scassato la minKia cn cuesta ortografia...


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
> Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
> E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
> Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
> Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


l'errore di battitura è un conto. 

Ma ci fu un breve periodo dove scrissero delle decerebrate utilizzando i ttkkssd per esprimere un concetto. La trovo, oltre che intule, anche dannosa la lettura di quelle porcherie.
Così come mi dà estremamente fastidio leggere il verbo avere senza l'h davanti.
Poi se salti una lettera in una parola è evidente che sia un errore di battitura.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'errore di battitura è un conto.
> 
> Ma ci fu un breve periodo dove scrissero delle decerebrate utilizzando i ttkkssd per esprimere un concetto. La trovo, oltre che intule, anche dannosa la lettura di quelle porcherie.
> * Così come mi dà estremamente fastidio leggere il verbo avere senza l'h davanti.*
> Poi se salti una lettera in una parola è evidente che sia un errore di battitura.


Sapessi quante volte anche in perfetto italiano, si leggono cose che danno  un fastidio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  indescrivibile.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi quante volte anche in perfetto italiano, si leggono cose che danno  un fastidio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che fai le frecciatine^???


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> che fai le frecciatine^???


guardo alla sostanza, non mi faccio ingannare dal bel pacchettino confezionato in carta regalo


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, mi fai fare brutta figura, sembra che io in 'amore e sesso' posti le regole di scrittura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho fatto male?

Ho sbagliato?

Scusa!


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> guardo alla sostanza, non mi faccio ingannare dal bel pacchettino confezionato in carta regalo


ognuno ha canoni e metri di giudizio che più gli si addicono.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ognuno ha canoni e metri di giudizio che più gli si addicono.


Gia', fortunatamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> guardo alla sostanza, non mi faccio ingannare dal bel pacchettino confezionato in carta regalo


mi sembra un'esasperazione.
Il bel pacchettino non è altro che la nostra lingua corretta.
Sembra che  parlare  e scrivere correttamente italiano ora assuma una connotazione negativa


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra un'esasperazione.
> Il bel pacchettino non è altro che la nostra lingua corretta.
> Sembra che  parlare  e scrivere correttamente italiano ora assuma una connotazione negativa


Sono d'accordo ... ma non mi sembra il caso di farne una tragedia


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2008)

trovo  che scrivere correttamente sia una buona regola ma l'attenzione su sintassi e ortografia dovremmo prestarla ai nostri scritti , non a quelli degli altri.


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che scrivere correttamente sia una buona regola ma l'attenzione su sintassi e ortografia dovremmo prestarla ai nostri scritti , non a quelli degli altri.


Appunto... personalmente sono infastidita quando si storpia llingua italiana con k e contrazioni da codice telegrafico.  Una regola grammaticale od ortografica può sfuggire o la si può non conoscere, le storpiature sono volontarie...non interferisco ma rifleletto su quale ne sia la concreta utilità per chi le usa se non una forma modaiola applicata alla pigrizia.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Ci sono persone che scrivono in modo ricco e articolato, ma con l'ortografia confusa, per errori di battitura dovuti alla fretta, che, talvolta, rendono faticosa la lettura e tra queste vi sono Bruja e Grande, ma nessuno si è mai permesso di "riprenderle".
Mi sembra fuori luogo insistere su i nuovi utenti spostando l'attenzione dal contenuto alla forma. Se è il contenuto a essere sconfortante, non credo si dovrebbe sbagliare la mira...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

bhè ma non è che certi " contenuti"  siano poi meglio...


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

non per fare la snob ma io rileggo sempre prima di postare.
mi scoccia fare anche solo errori di battitura 
ma è una mia fissa


----------



## luigi.codone (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non per fare la snob ma io rileggo sempre prima di postare.
> mi scoccia fare anche solo errori di battitura
> ma è una mia fissa


brugola

concordo. 
Personalmente inoltre cerco di non usare "faccine" perchè ritengo più importante che sia lo scritto a fornire lo stato d'animo e non elementi aggiuntivi. In poche parole privilegio il significato e trascuro il significante. 
Ovviamente non ho nulla contro chi usa le "faccine".

cordialità®

gigi


----------



## La Lupa (3 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che scrivere correttamente sia una buona regola ma l'attenzione su sintassi e ortografia dovremmo prestarla ai nostri scritti , non a quelli degli altri.


E qua mi scatta l'applauso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che mi girano gli anzulli da matti eh... mi tocca sempre darti ragione...


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E qua mi scatta l'applauso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sono semplicemente l'oracolo,buona donna


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> brugola
> 
> concordo.
> Personalmente inoltre cerco di non usare "faccine" perchè ritengo più importante che sia lo scritto a fornire lo stato d'animo e non elementi aggiuntivi. In poche parole privilegio il significato e trascuro il significante.
> ...


cordialissimo gigi,
mi permetto di dissentire.
in un mondo dove 2 parole sono poche e 3 parole sono troppe le emoticons possono darti un valido aiuto per esprimere un concetto che difficilmente potrebbe essere esaustivo con meno di 3 parole.
e poi io avevo la febbre ieri sera sai?


----------



## La Lupa (3 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono semplicemente l'oracolo,buona donna


Eggià.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noto che hai introdotto l' *' *(apostrofo). 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti dona.


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eggià.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certi particolari fanno la differenza.
comunque ...nonostante la mia protesta stai ancora fumando.basta: ti segnalo 


cosa si fa in questi casi...si schiaccia il bottone o si mette il triangolo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho fatto male?
> 
> Ho sbagliato?
> 
> Scusa!


eddai, sto a scherza'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   penso che la netiquette, letta in entrambi i sensi, faccia bene a tutti, sia a chi si sfava sia a chi scrive male.

poi, magari, se xyz scrive davvero male magari gli si fa notare in privato, oppure, se persevera, lo mettiamo tra gli ignorati... il mondo è bello perché vario... quoto brugola, forse qualche volta basta rileggere ciò che si è scritto per evitare strafalcioni.


----------



## luigi.codone (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cordialissimo gigi,
> mi permetto di dissentire.
> in un mondo dove 2 parole sono poche e 3 parole sono troppe le emoticons possono darti un valido aiuto per esprimere un concetto che difficilmente potrebbe essere esaustivo con meno di 3 parole.
> e poi io avevo la febbre ieri sera sai?


 
brugola

ti permetto assolutamente di dissentire, io ho espresso solo il mio punto di vista che è , pertanto, opinabile.

cordialità® e antipiretico per tutti

gigi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> brugola
> 
> ti permetto assolutamente di dissentire, io ho espresso solo il mio punto di vista che è , pertanto, opinabile.
> 
> ...


 Quanto sei ...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

ma perchè non passate un po' anche agli altri??


----------



## La Lupa (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè non passate un po' anche agli altri??


Avidoni!


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti mesi fa ci sono stati scontri su questo argomento e l'atteggiamento di Chen che attaccava le persone per le loro reali o presunte carenze culturali era sembrato ai più inaccettabile.
> Io non credo che si debba farlo se non magari in privato se si pensa di poter essere utile allo scrivente. Io l'ho fatto con persone che non avevano l'italiano come lingua madre, ma mi è sembrato che desse fastidio pure a loro.
> E' vero che la lettura di questo forum è sempre stata corretta, facile e gradevole, ma credo che questo sia avvenuto spontaneamente per adeguamento al livello degli utenti.
> Attaccare sulla forma piuttosto che sulla sostanza mi sembra che sia un deviare l'aggressività o il dissenso su un obiettivo secondario.
> Del resto tutti facciamo errori di battitura, di ortografia o voluti e non mi sembra che sia il caso di cominciare ad attaccarci reciprocamente, salvando magari chi ci è simpatico perché ne comprendiamo l'intento ironico dell'errore o del turpiloquio.


 
Io invece ne sono stata molto contenta, e lo sarò anche in futuro!

penso che imparo qualcosa che mi sia utile!

troppe volte pero non riesco a stare tanto attenta perché scrivendo dal lavoro scrivo con fretta e sbaglio!

ma quello che mi hai scritto lo ho tenuto e anche MK mi ha dato delle dritte!

quando ho tempo scrivo prima su words e poi faccio copia incolla, visto che li ce' la autocorrezione!

una volta o più infatti sono stata accusata da Asudem di essere una finta straniera, visto che notava che ogni tanto scrivevo bene, altre volte peggio!

non ha pero considerato che quando scrivevo bene era perché avendo tempo stavo più attenta. 

ma non mi frega nulla, non devo dimostrare a nessuno chi sono o chi non sono!

ma ti ringrazio ancora per le tue gentili correzioni e consigli!

continua per favore!

ciao


----------



## Rebecca (4 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Così come mi dà estremamente fastidio leggere il verbo avere senza l'h davanti.


havere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Io invece ne sono stata molto contenta, e lo sarò anche in futuro!
> 
> penso che imparo qualcosa che mi sia utile!
> 
> ...


c'è l'autocorrezione.....scusa eh, ninna


----------



## Nordica (4 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> c'è l'autocorrezione.....scusa eh, ninna


 
questa è la cosa più difficile!


baci


----------

